# Stop LR auto ejecting card?



## bjo (Dec 27, 2018)

I am using LR CC 2.1.1 on a  Mac and it automatically ejects the SD card every time I import photos. How can I prevent this? There seems to be no option in the 'add photos' menu (+) on the top left. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 27, 2018)

That's the default behaviour which cannot, as yet, be changed.


----------

